# Feeling sick and dizzy - drugs?



## TerriWW (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone - just got a question about sick feeling if anyone cna help....

I am currently 10 days past embryo transfer (we transfered day 4 embryos) and for the last two days I've been feeling nauseous and today I'm light headed and dizzy as well. 2 days ago I had a very slight amout of brown discharge that went away. This is all making me feel a bit positive but I'm also wondering it's the eostrogen and progesterone making me feel like this?

I was down regulated with bursulin then started oestrogen and then progesterone was added. I did not stimulate of ovulate as my partners embryos were put back in me and she did all that.

Anyone else felt sick like this? Or got any information for me,

Thank you

Terri


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Terri
Want to wish you so much luck really hope this works for you both 

I did feel sick on cyclogest and when I asked it was said to cause gastro-intestinal disturbances, but saying that if you have only just started to feel like this, it sounds quite good to me  

Best of luck !!! Keep us updated 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## TerriWW (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well our test date is tomorrow but we couldn't wait and I tested yesterday and we got a BFP! Wow - after 3 years! Very happy - and obviously cautious.

We feel vey lucky and I suppose we're very lucky having me on hand to act as surrogate for ju without having to find and/or pay a surrogate etc.

Good luck to everyone out there - hope there is a run of BFPs on this thread.

Terri


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Wow Terri Congratulations to you both !!!

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

This is excellent news! Many congratulations to you both!

Sending lots of    for your months ahead.

Take care



Amanda


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yay!  Congratulations!


----------



## TerriWW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We are very happy and feel very lucky (even with the morning sickness!)


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Bx


----------



## TerriWW (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello

I hven't been posting much as I've been sooooo sick with the pregnancy sickness - was signed off for several weeks and just been working morning the last 2 weeks. BUT.... I have felt ok for the last 5 days! I'm beginning to think it's passed! And after 3 months of throwing up most days I hope so!

20 weeks on tuesday so hopefully can just enjoy it now. Still over the moon to be pregnant despite being so ill. Got a scan a week on monday and hoping to find out if we're having a girl or boy - very exciting!

Thanks for asking

Terri


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Terri, I am pleased the sickness has disappeared, hope it stays away 

Enjoy the scan, they are amazing, we just kept saying, 'Oh wow, look at that'!!! ;Oh my god'!!! 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------

